# Interesting/Informative Site With Great Pics



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

The site deals with both show and racing pigeons:

http://www.angelfire.com/oh/raraavis/

Terry


----------



## TaylorGS (Feb 27, 2005)

That is a very nice site. Do they use birds for sending messages anymore?
Taylor


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Terry,

I really enjoyed looking over this site, so I imagine our show and racing members (who can really appreciate all the information), will find it very interesting.

The accompanying music to "match" each breed or section of the site make me chuckle too!

Thanks for sharing,
Linda


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Glad you enjoyed the site. Here's another good 'un: http://www.angelfire.com/ga/huntleyloft/Page1.html

Terry


----------



## pigeonpeddler (Jul 13, 2005)

*Another Exciting Pigeon Site Pics, Info and More WWW.PigeonPeddler.Com*

Let me know what you think and suggestions. at http://www.pigeonpeddler.com


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Very interesting site PigeonPeddler .. the historical pictures and narrative were quite something. I will need to spend a bit more time looking through all the links and photos, but I must say, you have put together a wealth of information there.

Terry


----------



## pigeonpeddler (Jul 13, 2005)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for visiting Terry. Yes indeed alot of info to read about. Enjoy when you have the time.


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Great*

websites on genetics. Good reading as I am getting ready to thin my flock. I must figure out what we are breeding for 2006. I like Yellows, whites and reds, almonds. Sometimes it so hard to focus thier are so many colors and breeds. And then there are emotional bondings. 

How do you make the tough choices?


----------

